# Nationals



## screenman (7 Jan 2012)

Tomorrow if I am correct at Ipswich, at least that is what my son tells and his wife/my daughter in law is riding. Mind you they are both teachers so they may have the date and place wrong.


----------



## Will1985 (7 Jan 2012)

Today and tomorrow, that's correct - Chantry Park. Racing starts at 10:15 and finishes about 15:45.
I'm just sorting out my lights etc for a 2hr each way ride to watch.


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2012)

Duaghter in law got bronze in the womens vets, that will do nicely.


----------

